# Took a while, but persistance pays off...



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

My daughter decided to hunt spring turkeys for the first time this year. She really wanted to kill a nice mature tom. She has hunted hard and put in several early mornings and many miles on many trips. She had 2 toms fighting and gobbling which came in, but she moved to much to get the gun on them and didn't get a shot at them. After being a half step behind the gobblers all season, she finally had this bird come into range. He was with a hen, white faced, gobbled once, and doing his best 1/2 strut. Everything about this bird and his behavior said he was a tom except his beard and he never fanned out. I mentioned it is possible that their beards can break and he might be a tom, so she decided to take him. The 28ga went 3 for 3 this year with my TSS loads. Ended up being a Jake, but still a decent reward for a challenging hunt. We heard lots of gobbles on several mornings and I think she is hooked. Hopefully next year she can finally take a mature tom. Aldo Leopold said "The value of any trophy from the field depends not on its size, but on the magnitude of the effort expended in its pursuit". This really is a trophy, she worked hard for this bird.


----------



## finsnfeathers (May 4, 2018)

Congrats to you and your daughter! Her hard work payed off!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on the bird


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations on a great hunt.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

No shame in taking that beautiful bird to show for a season of hard work. I imagine that closing the deal will only solidify some great memories afield with Dad regardless the size of the beard. Congrats!!!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Trophy indeed!

That fan will go good on the wall with her big elk!

Congratulations to you both!


----------

